# MyMacro



## crystal1993 (Jan 4, 2011)

First time shooting macro.
As usual C&C welcome~
Thanks in advance! 

1.






2.





3.





4.





5.


----------



## Frequency (Jan 4, 2011)

Hey,

I liked the first and last very much; i too use canon 550D. Which lens did you use here?

Regards


----------



## crystal1993 (Jan 4, 2011)

Frequency said:


> Hey,
> 
> I liked the first and last very much; i too use canon 550D. Which lens did you use here?
> 
> Regards



Hi thanks for viewing! I'm using the 18-55 kit lens with a raynox 250.


----------



## ChrisA (Jan 5, 2011)

A reasonable start. 

Some tips though.  You either need to increase your Depth of Field ( use a higher aperture) or if using such a limited depth of field as in these shots, get the eye of the insect in sharp focus in the majority of cases - it's where we the viewer naturally look.  

Your dragon and damselfly shots suffer particularly due to this in my opinion.  Though I do like the wing detail of the first.


----------



## crystal1993 (Jan 5, 2011)

ChrisA said:


> A reasonable start.
> 
> Some tips though.  You either need to increase your Depth of Field ( use a higher aperture) or if using such a limited depth of field as in these shots, get the eye of the insect in sharp focus in the majority of cases - it's where we the viewer naturally look.
> 
> Your dragon and damselfly shots suffer particularly due to this in my opinion.  Though I do like the wing detail of the first.



Thanks for the tip, chris! Greatly appreciate it!


----------



## sydneykimi (Jan 5, 2011)

Thirdone ftw


----------



## crystal1993 (Jan 5, 2011)

sydneykimi said:


> Thirdone ftw



Thanks! Glad you like it!


----------



## tat1973 (Jan 7, 2011)

Love the blue one


----------



## ROb3Rt (Jan 7, 2011)

Very nice the 3rd and the 4th photo


----------



## Undo (Jan 7, 2011)

I love the dragonfly photos!


----------



## crystal1993 (Jan 9, 2011)

tat1973 said:


> Love the blue one



Thanks tat!



ROb3Rt said:


> Very nice the 3rd and the 4th photo



Thanks robert!



Undo said:


> I love the dragonfly photos!



Thanks undo!


One more shot for you guys!


----------



## Polygon (Jan 9, 2011)

Stunning! I like it a lot, good work.


----------



## astoria59 (Jan 10, 2011)

Love the photo, very nice!


----------



## crystal1993 (Jan 12, 2011)

Polygon said:


> Stunning! I like it a lot, good work.



Thanks, polygon!



astoria59 said:


> Love the photo, very nice!



Thanks, astoria!


----------



## thatfornoobs (Jan 25, 2011)

Try doing some post processing to these photos!


----------



## Stormchase (Jan 25, 2011)

Yup focus is tuff in macro. Really helps to nail the focus. Anyways good shots and I like the color on the dragon.


----------

